# Mirrored Walls Bad?



## hhchun (Aug 31, 2011)

I went to buy a tank for my betta yesterday (first time owner) and I purchased a filter, heater, test strips, etc. and a 5 gallon tank (specifically a Marineland® 5-gallon Crescent Aquarium System). I later noticed that by looking inside, each wall was a mirror and I am worried that my betta will stress out. I learned that they don't have the capability of learning that it is their own reflection. If the LED lights aren't on he settles down, but I would definitely like to one day turn on lights to an aquarium. I have mixed answers from people and decided to come ask others with experience. Is it okay to keep this tank or should I immediately remove my beta into a bowl and look for another aquarium? Thank you so much for any feedback.


----------



## hhchun (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry, sounded like an idiot there. Forgot the fact that its water that makes a reflection. I meant more of the fact that the LED lights are so bright that it might as well be a mirror. (Got a little confused there) Is there a safe amount of time to keep the light on, if at all?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, to answer the initial question... a tank with walls that are mirrored would by way too much stress. It's like this: "Four other guys, invading my territory! Flare! Flare! Flare!"
Even one mirror built on the tank is just constant stress.... Mirrored tanks are probably best for fish that aren't aggressive to others of their kind. With bettas, even he himself is his own worst enemy.

And light is important, to help simulate night and day. It can depend on if there are plants in the tank, and what kind.

Without plants, I think about 6-8 hours should be fine, your call.
With plants, I'm not sure if LED is a plant's idea of light or not... I use a halogen light for my hairgrass, general lightbulbs for my 10g... LEDs, yeah, I don't think it works for a plant. I think I tried that with a pretty low maintenance floating plant and the poor thing died within the week. Anyway, 8 hours is what I go for with plants.


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

I believe my guy got a bit stressed first few days the light was introduced into the tank. Flared up alot and darted around.

Few days later he doesn't flare up as much and seems to recognise his reflection, most times. Glass tanks would be the highest probable culprit of reflection when lighting, I honestly don't know how to reduce the reflection unless I blacked out the tank from the inside - kinda redundant when you want to see fishy.

I think just give him time, if after a week he is still 100% spazzing out, look at a different tank?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I am not sure I agree with BlakBirdxGyarados. Often times 2 or more bettas are kept in divided tanks where they can clearly see each other. They do eventually learn that the other betta cannot get to them. 
That being said, some fish are not cut out for being in divided tanks. Each fish reacts differently.
In order to decrease the reflection, make the room around the tank brighter than the tank itself. 
I am currently growing plants with LEDs, but they are higher quality than what is probably on the Marina system. Java or Christmas moss might grow, Marimo moss balls would do just fine.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

the mirror effect you see is not what your betta see's when he's under water .. it only looks like it's mirrored because your on the outside looking in .. and our eyes catches the reflection of the water on it self .. which is why we see it reflecting as a mirror effect .. 

which i am assuming this is what ur talking about .. and you don't actually have a mirror put inside ur tank ..?

test this by putting goggles on and jump in a pool with a piece of glass .. or a hospital tank .. you wouldn't see ur reflection on the glass .. so neither does ur betta ..


----------



## hhchun (Aug 31, 2011)

There are no direct mirrors inside the tank, haha that was my misconception.  The only reason I think it sees itself clearly is because it flares occasionally and follows its reflection against the wall of the tanks and when I approach it, it doesn't flinch or move.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I had a tank like that before, actually. Uncle, for a good while, kept flaring at what I thought was nothing. Eventually I figured out that it was his reflection, but it wasn't a strong reflection of himself on the glass. Like Kytkattin said, he got used to it and stopped flaring, realizing either that it's himself or another betta that can't get him. (Of course he did have a few days where he's have a flare-off with himself for a while.)



Kytkattin said:


> _Often times 2 or more bettas are kept in divided tanks where they can clearly see each other. They do eventually learn that the other betta cannot get to them.
> That being said, some fish are not cut out for being in divided tanks. Each fish reacts differently._


I know this, I was just saying that a mirror on all sides seemed like too much. He'd probably get used to it eventually, but I think it'd be worse than having a tank divided with two living side-by-side. There'd be a lot less places to hide from the reflections, too... unless there was a cave that he could isolate himself in. Again, he'd still get used to it... but I don't see why it wouldn't be harder than ignoring just one other male. 
Of course the tank isn't actually mirrored on all four sides (or three, for that matter), so we really won't have to worry much on that.
+1 on each fish reacting differently, too. I did have two tanks side by side... sort of like a divided 10g, but not. Males were in each, and while one didn't actknowledge the other after a while, the other wouldn't ignore him.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

how well do bare wall glass aquariums do with reflection from tank lights?


----------

